# Furious!! Horse home from loan.



## navaho (1 July 2011)

We collected our 2 horses who were out on loan yesterday, the coloured was in ok condition (he lives off fresh air thank god), but our little welsh cob is in appalling condition. Words can not describe how angry we are. 
We last saw them both about 2months ago, everything seemed fine.. Alarm bells started ringing last week when we tried to contact the loaner about coming to see them & i wasnt getting any response, in the end i left a message to say i was concerned & that if she didnt contact us we would be up the following day to see them anyway, she did eventually contact me & we arranged to see them. I wont bore you with all the details but suffice to say both horses are now home  People like this really do give loaners a bad name, it worries me that she made no attempt to contact me regarding his weight & if i hadnt of pushed the point over seeing him would i have been getting a text to say he was dead? If anyone is thinking of loaning a horse to anyone near Llanybydder please do contact me.

We took these photos before we loaded him up at her place.....she was noticeable by her absence!! 







http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/navaho/006.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/navaho/005-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/navaho/004.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/navaho/003-2.jpg


----------



## ladyt25 (1 July 2011)

God that's terrible if that's happened in 2 months! Is there anything actually wrong with the horse that would cause him to lose wieght like that? I don't know many welshies that can't live on next to nothing so he must have really had nothing!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 July 2011)

FFS ! I am livid on your behalf. Thank goodness you got them out of there. How did the loaner explain their condition ?


----------



## mulledwhine (1 July 2011)

Thank god you only loaned them out!!!! Idiots I thank god every day that I only loaned my boy out and did not sell him


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2011)

Flipping heck!

I'm so glad that you got them back quickly.


----------



## Paddy Irish (1 July 2011)

Oh my god what a terrible shock that must have been! Thank god you went over when you did - doesn't bear thinking what would have happened if you'd taken her word that they were ok without going to see for yourself!


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 July 2011)

I would be very concerned that there is something very wrong for a pony to lose that amount of weight in two months.
The loaner should have contacted you of course, but for a welsh pony to be that thin there is something wrong, I would be getting some tests done asap.


----------



## Piccy (1 July 2011)

I think the face of the girl in the forth photo says it all, I am shocked mad and livid for you also. did the loaner give any account for their actions. thank goodness you stuck with it and went to see them.
hugs to you all hope on the mend soon


----------



## GypsyGirl (1 July 2011)

:O good on you for going to get them back asap! Id be devastated if my horse ended up like that!


----------



## Shysmum (1 July 2011)

Get a vet out immediately, as in today,  and ask them to record the details as if there is going to be a prosecution. Also ring the RSPCA, and tell them you have an urgent complaint, and a vet hopefully supporting you (the magic words here are unnecessary suffering, which this undoubtedly is).

The RSPCA should then take over, and they can take this woman to court. The photos are excellent evidence, and you have done everything by the book. Maybe the woman will actually turn up if she has a summons.


----------



## *hic* (1 July 2011)

I'd echo that that horse needs to be carefully checked out because to become that thin in two months suggest something very wrong indeed, and not just poor feeding. The loaner should have contacted you though.

Glad you have them both home.


----------



## quirky (1 July 2011)

It's enough to make you weep!

I hope he picks up with some tlc and a strongly worded letter would be winging its way to her if it was my horse. Blithering fools!!


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (1 July 2011)

Inexcusable. why didn't the loaner contact you for help?! So very glad for both you and your horses that you checked up on them regularly.  I hope that nothing serious is found to have caused the weight loss, please keep us updated.


----------



## Rollin (1 July 2011)

Shocking, I would def contact RSPCA.  Just shows that when you have a horse out on loan you really do need to be close enough to check often.

I am horrified by some of the stories on this forum.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 July 2011)

And again, words fail.

So glad you went and got them.

I hope that there is nothing at the root 'other than' some horrendous management, and the horse comes right very soon.

Hugs to you hunny. I can only just begin to imagine the anger.


----------



## Shysmum (1 July 2011)

By contacting the RSPCA, at least she will know it's very serious.

One thought - it could be teeth ?


----------



## Fantasy_World (1 July 2011)

FFS that is bad, really bad! I would be wanting to bring down a huge hatchet on the person that was responsible for that!
I thought my Meg was in a state coming back from being on loan, but your poor wee lad looks awful. The only good thing about him is the shine on his coat.
I would suspect that he has been trying to live off fresh air.
Awful, simply awful 
Can I just add though what are those bald patches on his rump near his tail?
Have you checked his coat for lice? Or does he have any sweet itch problems.
I am only asking because when my mare came home at the start of May she looked ok in her coat, it did have a shine to it. She was very underweight ( not as bad as your boy though) but she was holding onto some of her winter coat. I did think because she had been somewhere it was colder and more exposed that was the reason.
However I noticed a few little patches above her tail and was told she had rubbed herself on a tree. 
I thought nothing of it until a few days later when work allowed me to be able to spend a bit more time with her, and I gave her a good groom, that I noticed a few familiar patches on her bum. I recognised them because when I was given the mare over two years ago she was in a right state and heaving with lice. I thought no it can't be. She has been out on loan and was ridden up the day before I got her back this year.
Oh yes it blooming was. I looked in her mane and saw what I thought were nits and thought no not again. I asked someone to come over and have a look with me to confirm it. No need to though because when I stepped away and just happened to look down at my t-shirt which had been against her body I was covered in lice trying to burrow into me 
So it was confirmed she had lice, and a lot of them.
I found nits everywhere in her mane, tail and forelock.
Got the vet out and commenced louse treatment and on her first dose she was covered in dead lice.
Now I am saying this because when I first got her back I was so overjoyed that she had returned and was so dismayed by her weight loss that I didn't think to check for lice.
I thought that if she had been groomed and ridden that she wouldn't have any. Surely the people who had been looking after her would have noticed if she had picked some up.

Anyway I do know that lice can cause weight loss and cause a horse to fail to thrive. I believe that in the case of my mare these lice and the weight loss occurred in the 2 months or so before I got her back because she looked ok in the photos I had over November and December and the ones I had at the start of the year ( I am guessing Feb) she looked ok, just a bit trimmer than normal. But as she had been out doing endurance training then I assumed that she had simply become fitter.
It may be worth checking your boy, if you haven't already just to make sure as those patches of fur missing near his tail do look very, very similar to what my mare had.
I hope you give those people what for.......
Good luck with them both and thank goodness they are back with someone who will take care of them  x
edited to add as I forgot to say may we worth having his teeth checked out as well just to rule out any issues there in case that has contributed to weight loss.


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

Wow thats alot of replies, firstly i am waiting for the vet to come & see him. Secondly i did notice the last time we saw him that he had dropped a little weight, but in all honesty it wasnt enough to make me concerned, i just wrongly assumed that it was because he was in full time work, if i knew then what i knew now then he would have come home then, he is also a cribber so that hasnt helped his situation. As for not being able to loose that much weight in 2 months it is actually possible, i loaned my old boy out about 2 years ago, he was gone for a month & had lost so much weight i was shocked. From what i could see when we were there is she has no grazing at all, since shes had him shes acquired several other horses & ponies, i am actually quite concerned about a little shetland who is there also, i will be speaking to someone about them, we wont be leaving this go.


----------



## Cuffey (1 July 2011)

Agree with others vet out and blood test and a look at teeth, a Welsh Cob should not look like that even on meagre keep, most people have trouble keeping weight off.

Hope nothing serious is wrong--good luck


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 July 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
 mirror what others say rspca  make a case  get the vet to check  NO excuse for him to be like that at this it me of year


----------



## Fantasy_World (1 July 2011)

Just seen your reply Navaho and I think that a call to WHW wouldn't go amiss in this case especially if you have concerns over another equine in their care x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 July 2011)

name them and shame them to warn others here in case she tries to loan some 1 elses.........


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

Cazee34 said:



			FFS that is bad, really bad! I would be wanting to bring down a huge hatchet on the person that was responsible for that!
I thought my Meg was in a state coming back from being on loan, but your poor wee lad looks awful. The only good thing about him is the shine on his coat.
I would suspect that he has been trying to live off fresh air.
Awful, simply awful 
Can I just add though what are those bald patches on his rump near his tail?
Have you checked his coat for lice? Or does he have any sweet itch problems.
I am only asking because when my mare came home at the start of May she looked ok in her coat, it did have a shine to it. She was very underweight ( not as bad as your boy though) but she was holding onto some of her winter coat. I did think because she had been somewhere it was colder and more exposed that was the reason.
However I noticed a few little patches above her tail and was told she had rubbed herself on a tree. 
I thought nothing of it until a few days later when work allowed me to be able to spend a bit more time with her, and I gave her a good groom, that I noticed a few familiar patches on her bum. I recognised them because when I was given the mare over years ago she was in a right state and heaving with lice. I thought no it can't be. She has been out on loan and was ridden up the day before I got her back this year.
Oh yes it blooming was. I looked in her mane and saw what I thought were nits and thought no not again. I asked someone to come over and have a look with me to confirm it. No need to though because when I stepped away and just happened to look down at my t-shirt which had been against her body I was covered in lice trying to burrow into me 
So it was confirmed she had lice, and a lot of them.
I found nits everywhere in her mane, tail and forelock.
Got the vet out and commenced louse treatment and on her first dose she was covered in dead lice.
Now I am saying this because when I first got her back I was so overjoyed that she had returned and was so dismayed by her weight loss that I didn't think to check for lice.
I thought that if she had been groomed and ridden that she wouldn't have any. Surely the people who had been looking after her would have noticed if she had picked some up.

Anyway I do know that lice can cause weight loss and cause a horse to fail to thrive. I believe that in the case of my mare these lice and the weight loss occurred in the 2 months or so before I got her back because she looked ok in the photos I had over November and December and the ones I had at the start of the year ( I am guessing Feb) she looked ok, just a bit trimmer than normal. But as she had been out doing endurance training then I assumed that she had simply become fitter.
It may be worth checking your boy, if you haven't already just to make sure as those patches of fur missing near his tail do look very, very similar to what my mare had.
I hope you give those people what for.......
Good luck with them both and thank goodness they are back with someone who will take care of them  x
edited to add as I forgot to say may we worth having his teeth checked out as well just to rule out any issues there in case that has contributed to weight loss.
		
Click to expand...

We have treated him for lice this morning, it was one of the first things we thought of, he has got quite bad skin in places, she said to us it was sweet itch but we have owned him for 2years & never seen any sign of it, but i wont rule it out just yet. She is adamant her vet has seen him....strange that she wont tell me which vets though!!

We are also worried there is an underlying problem, but i still cant understand why she didnt  let us know anything......just so cross!!


----------



## Shysmum (1 July 2011)

I'm a former inspector, if you want any help re the RSPCA pm me, I know they're not easy, but they are the only ones who will go to court on your boy's behalf. 

I would be concerened about ANY animal left at her yard.

 My heart really goes out to you. We're all behind you on this.  sm xx


----------



## Fantasy_World (1 July 2011)

Navaho glad you have treated him for them, just in case. Did you see any nits or dead lice on his coat, mane etc when he was treated at all? 
I wouldn't rule out sweet itch entirely but at first glance it did look more like the effects of lice than sweet itch.
I think your vet should be able to tell you more though and echo about the blood test too as that will show if he any underlying cause for the weight loss.
I don't think for one minute that the loanee has had a vet out to him especially if they won't tell you which vets. That is very suspect indeed.
At least he is back home safe and sound with you and you can now find out what is wrong.
If it does turn out to be negligence on their part I think you have every reason to go down the prosecution route and get whoever involved that will help to do this.
Best of luck and big hugs to him as he looks a real sweetie x


----------



## laura7981 (1 July 2011)

It's hard to tell from your pics but it looks like the underweight horse still has a belly although she's underweight.... Is there any chance she could be in foal? Jyst asking because my friends horse dropped a shed load of weight in a small space of time but still had a belly, despite being fed .... She had a surprise foal in her field one morning. Either way, this horses condition is terrible and the loaner should be prosecuted. I hope the horse makes a full recovery.


----------



## FMM (1 July 2011)

My son's pony was on loan to a riding school where we used to ride.  We stopped riding there and the pony stayed on loan.  I then decided I would like her back, so I contacted them.  They said they would pay me £1k to keep her but I had decided I wanted her home.

Went to get her and they were using her on a lesson so we had to wait. She looked awful.  Got her on the lorry and travelled her home.  She was unwell the following morning, got the vet, and she said that the pony was in such severe pain and gums blue, colicing etc, that she felt she had to put her down.  I was furious on behalf of the pony that she had suffered - arranged to get a post mortem done and contacted RSPCA (the place I found afterwards was already well known to them).  The post mortem said that they could not conclusively say what the problem had been, but that there was a lot of liver damage etc and the RSPCA did nothing about it.  I lost a pony, spent £1500 on vet fees and post mortem (whcih I would not have done had I realised they were not going to be prosecuted).  

I take a lot of the blame as I did not visit her for about 6 months.  My view is don't bother with the RSPCA - they don't do anything.

Courtney when we had her at home 12 months before she died












The day before she died - just 12 months from the two photos above






Your pony looks thin, but still appears to be well apart from that - I do hope that she recovers and you enjoy many more years with her.  Forget the people that had her - yes, name and shame locally to stop others going through this, but don't go down the RSPCA route.

I came on here and warned people (but did not say that she had died as the RSPCA wanted me to keep it quiet from the loaners) - they came on here and justified everything and made out that I was a liar, and that there was nothing wrong with the pony.  yet you can see what she looked like and the day before that she had been used on 3 lessons ...


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

Thanks Shysmum, im going to speak to the vets later & take it from there. This is the other little pony im worried about...i actually thought it was a goat what i first saw it.


----------



## Amymay (1 July 2011)

itsmylife said:



			I would be very concerned that there is something very wrong for a pony to lose that amount of weight in two months.
The loaner should have contacted you of course, but for a welsh pony to be that thin there is something wrong, I would be getting some tests done asap.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  If the horse looked ok two months ago, what has happened in between??


----------



## mystiandsunny (1 July 2011)

Regardless of whatever underlying problem there is (looks likely), it's no excuse.  I had one in my care who began to drop weight, so we upped the feed, called the owner and then the vet, stabilised the horse with inital vet suggestions and informed the owner of the further investigation the vet suggested.  It was then up to the owner to decide what to do.  Not a hard course of action to take!


----------



## Dolcé (1 July 2011)

Agree with all the others, I am furious on your behalf.  The thing is that 2 months ago we were just coming out of a bad winter and I wouldn't have thought twice at one of mine looking a little lean.  I doubt there is anything underlying and think it will turn out to be neglect that has caused this weight loss, I so hope your vet confirms this and that there is no lasting damage done.  Lice can also cause weight loss so having treated for them is a good thing.  Poor boy, I really hope you push for a prosecution over this, she deserves to feel the full force of the law and is obviously not fit to keep any animal.  I am certain that with some tlc and lots of quality forage he will be back to his normal self but what a terrible state for him to be in.


----------



## Amymay (1 July 2011)

navaho said:



			Thanks Shysmum, im going to speak to the vets later & take it from there. This is the other little pony im worried about...i actually thought it was a goat what i first saw it.






Click to expand...

I'm sure you've contacted the RSPCA by now - but if not please do so quickly.

The pony in this picture needs some action taken on its behalf - and I wonder how many others there are not being cared for properly.

Who owns the property??


----------



## Wagtail (1 July 2011)

Words simple fail me. I would never, ever loan a horse out after hearing all the horror stories on here. It's such a shame though as there are so many nice people loaning.


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

laura7981 said:



			It's hard to tell from your pics but it looks like the underweight horse still has a belly although she's underweight.... Is there any chance she could be in foal? Jyst asking because my friends horse dropped a shed load of weight in a small space of time but still had a belly, despite being fed .... She had a surprise foal in her field one morning. Either way, this horses condition is terrible and the loaner should be prosecuted. I hope the horse makes a full recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Unless HE's had a sex change its highly unlikely hes in foal, but thankyou for thinking of that.

I really do hope there isnt an underlying problem, but i wont rule it out, as ive already said my old boy came home from a month away looking a mess....its amazing what a lack of food & being ridden can do to a horse in such a short space of time. This was my old boy who had only been away a whole month.







& this is him under normal circumstances, hes a good doer usually.


----------



## Shysmum (1 July 2011)

OMFG - seriously, get the RSPCA called today, and tell them about that pony as well as yours. I thought it was a goat too at first. That is a cruelty case if ever I saw one, I would have removed it having had a vet to it, and any other horses in her care !!!

The RSPCA responded within an hour to my last call about an Appleby pony, they were excellent. In this case, I am sure they will respond straight away.


----------



## Shysmum (1 July 2011)

0300 1234 999


----------



## marmalade76 (1 July 2011)

How could that have happened at this time of year?? Mine are on a virtually bare paddock and yet are still too fat!


----------



## Serenity087 (1 July 2011)

I had a horse starved on loan.  Apparently it wasn't my loaner who was doing the starving, but her neighbour and friend who kept a horse on the same yard who used to help out.

Think she was stealing food 

Anyway, a fat cob lost 1/3 of her body weight in 2-3 months.  So it's not impossible.

Stupid cow then had an argument with our vet about her lies but fluffed it as the "lameness" she had "discovered" but which magically dissapeared every time the vet turned up started changing legs...

Vet was as pissed off as we were and had some choice words for the theif and our loaner!

My other loan ended with Dorey's feet falling apart.  I mean, Dorey, who has feet of such hardness has farriers cursing her but praising her at the same time.  Dorey, who has never lost a shoe in her life.  Her feet were so rotten her "new" shoes lasted 2-4 days (all four came off in the field!!).
Amazingly only 1 trim later and you couldn't even see the holes from the shoes.  I think she was being shod by a monkey.  Shocking what people think is acceptable for someone elses horse!

Interestingly, my loaner is still on her yard and ASFAIK still with her neighbour, but after buying a horse (that her neighbour recommended) she hasn't had trouble keeping weigh on it!!!


----------



## Kenzo (1 July 2011)

Oh my lord.

What on earth has she done to this poor animal, has this person got any sort of explanation for this? how heart breaking for you to discover your pony like this.

Shes obviously not in the right state of mind to have any horses or other animals for that matter in her care, she needs reporting pronto or needs to realise shes not caring for these animals properly and give them up, if shes having grazing issues or even financial issues, she should of released this well before the pony got into this state and done something about it.

Very sad indeed.


----------



## DW Team (1 July 2011)

Oh goodness (((((())))) looks like you recovered your horses just in time.  I hope they make a full recovery.  

I agree so much with what everyone else has already said please talk to LIPH or RSPCA today.  The loaner should not be allowed to keep any animal if she thinks any of the three areok. I like you thought the little pony was a goat.  Shame you could not have taken that home too.  

Good luck hope they make a full recovery.


----------



## Circe (1 July 2011)

OMG !!!
This post actually upset me, ( i know im soft, but that is terrible,)
That poor little pony thats still there ... Suppose she reckons the 'imaginary' vet saw that one as well?!!
Well done for trusting your gut instinct and going and checking on your horses. 
I hope your boy makes a speedy recovery. 
I hope the loaner gets prosecuted as well. 
Kx


----------



## laura7981 (1 July 2011)

Ooh lol sorry, I thought you'd he was a she


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 July 2011)

Don't be too negative about the RSPCA, I have a cob that was starved and the owner was prosecuted and sent to prison. 

If good wishes from HHO were hay,
 Your boy would be as fat as butter by the end of today.


----------



## Vizslak (1 July 2011)

I am furious for you, your poor boy  
Ditto what others have said about RSPCA and getting a prosecution case going for this, I think very little of the RSPCA but its worth a go.


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2011)

Dear god, that is horrendus. I'm furious on your behalf. Please do name and shame her locally to ensure no one else sends a horse to her. And yes, report her if she still has other horses under her care.

I think it would be worth doing a liver function test on your horse. There was a case on HHO a few years back whereby one member had loaned a horse to another member, over a fairly short period of time the horse lost weight and looked pretty awful. I'm sure I remember ragwort poisioning being the cause, although I'm sure people who remember will correct me on that.

Horses can loose weight really rapidly. I loaned out my early teens, fit gelding who was slightly unlevel with navicular as a v. light hack/companion. This is a horse who evented on pony nuts and chaff and who was a constant battle to keep weight off. Within 3 weeks he had lost body condition, muscle tone, coat quality and looked like some down trodden nag. Needless to say I removed him pronto but I dread to think what he would have looked like if I had left him there for 6 months (this is Oxford ringroad btw just incase anyone is approached by this lady!)


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

Well ive just come off the phone from the RSPCA & im now waiting for the inspector to call me back, will let you all know how it goes 

Dont worry Laura...i think he looks like a girl as well!


----------



## Amymay (1 July 2011)

navaho said:



			Well ive just come off the phone from the RSPCA & im now waiting for the inspector to call me back, will let you all know how it goes 

Click to expand...

Did you mention the goat pony??


----------



## Cop-Pop (1 July 2011)

Threads like these really make me worry - I might have to put my pony on loan and its already filling me with dread 

N - Glad you got your boy back, I'm sure now he's home and getting proper care he'll be back to normal soon


----------



## teresagarsden (1 July 2011)

That is appauling, I do hope you manage to get them both sorted, I had a simular thing happen years ago it put me off loaning.
Good luck and contact the RSPCA this person must be reported - if they havnt been already.
Teresa


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

amymay said:



			Did you mention the goat pony??
		
Click to expand...

I did yes, i have to admit i dont have much faith that they will do anything, but at the very least might it put the wind up her backside!


----------



## little_critter (1 July 2011)

Cop-Pop said:



			Threads like these really make me worry - I might have to put my pony on loan and its already filling me with dread 

N - Glad you got your boy back, I'm sure now he's home and getting proper care he'll be back to normal soon 

Click to expand...

We're not all bad. I'm a first time loaner and had a catch up with my mare's owner yesterday. I was chuffed to bits when she said she was in great condition and obviously in a good home.


----------



## PippiPony (1 July 2011)

Thank goodness you followed your suspicions and we to see them when you did.

hope they make a full and speedy recovery
xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 July 2011)

Hows your pony now? Thats digusting she let him get into that state. Hows the goat-pony???? Poor thing.


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 July 2011)

This is the reason so many people dont want to loan out there horses to people. Even though there are so many good people out there looking. 
People do need punishing but glad you got him back, i echo what others said about getting him checked out. 
I have my pony out on loan to people i trust explicitly but his previous loaner did not look after his sweetitch he was red raw and they were friends of my best friend. Needless to say i was very wary of the next loan but she is a vet nurse and treats him like a king, i do regular visits even if no one is around just to check him.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 July 2011)

I'd be furious too!!


----------



## pottamus (1 July 2011)

Cannot really add anything other than to say I wish your poor horse all the very best and a speedy recovery back to how a welshie should look. Take care, I am sure you will anyway, but get some advice from your vet on what and how much to feed to gradually put some weight back on. Good luck, let us know how things go.


----------



## whisp&willow (1 July 2011)

Navaho:  were both of your horses kept in the fame field?  i only ask as lack of water will make a horse look like that very very quickly.

that would be my first thought, rather than lack of food, i'd be thinking lack of water (or possibly lack of clean wholesome water)

so sorry to see these pics-  they made me gasp.  all the best with getting him back to full health, and banging the loaner to rights. 

xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 July 2011)

I own my own horse and because I didnt want him to be on his own I  have a pony here that ive loaned from same woman I bought my horse from.Pony is on loan untill payed for,she is a field ornament and spoilt rotten.Infact both are spoilt.lol
Its very sad that some people dont give a hoot about the animals they take on loan.

Hope your boy is ok.


----------



## Brandy (1 July 2011)

This is just dreadful, thank god you followed up on your suspicions. I brought my loaned out pony home in april, and she was very thin and teeming with lice, i have never seen a pony with lice like this. She is back to normal now, though ended up with a £300 vets bill. The loaners had got another pony and just stopped takign care of mine.

Fingers crossed some nice food and tlc will see your boy back to his usual self.

Thanks god also that you were able to just bring them home like you did - not an option for some people.


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

whisp&willow said:



			Navaho:  were both of your horses kept in the fame field?  i only ask as lack of water will make a horse look like that very very quickly.

that would be my first thought, rather than lack of food, i'd be thinking lack of water (or possibly lack of clean wholesome water)

so sorry to see these pics-  they made me gasp.  all the best with getting him back to full health, and banging the loaner to rights. 

xx
		
Click to expand...

Strange you should mention the water, he didnt stop drinking yesterday but he seemed almost scared of the water, ive no idea if they were kept in the same field though, she usually bought them in when we visited & they were left on her track yesterday when we collected them.


----------



## Bright_Spark (1 July 2011)

That's terrible  Hope your boy makes a full recovery.

Glad you called the RSPCA too.


----------



## joeanne (1 July 2011)

navaho said:



			Thanks Shysmum, im going to speak to the vets later & take it from there. This is the other little pony im worried about...i actually thought it was a goat what i first saw it.






Click to expand...

That little pony looks similar to Stig when we found him.
To have that amount of winter coat in July says he likely has no condition under that fur, and is trying to hang onto it to stay warm.
His liver is probably also struggling. The more muscle he loses, the harder it will be to get it back (Stig will never have a topline as such!)
He/she needs to be moved now!
Call the BHS, ask for the welfare dept, and give them the details of where the pony is and what has happened to your ponies. They are VERY good and act quickly given they are mostly volunteers!


----------



## muddygreymare (1 July 2011)

I'd be fuming! Lots of vibes for your boy, i hope he makes a speedy recovery. Some people make me so cross, i don't understand how you can let that happen - i hope the little 'goat pony' gets saved too


----------



## debsflo (1 July 2011)

oh good god.i cant bear to think of that little pony still there.  i am so glad you have recovered your ponies and am sure they will recover.they are lucky to have you.

 please persist in getting help for the little one and keep us informed..


----------



## Damnation (1 July 2011)

I am glad you are a responsible owner and checked your horses regularly out on loan.
Hopefully some TLC (and a rob up that girls backside) your boy will gain weight.
Best wishes, keep us informed as to what the vet says


----------



## Ibblebibble (1 July 2011)

that is unexcusable neglect,  so glad you have got your ponies back home where they can recover. if the rspca don't act i would seriously consider going to the local press and kicking up a fuss!


----------



## Amymay (1 July 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			if the rspca don't act i would seriously consider going to the local press and kicking up a fuss!
		
Click to expand...

Actually OP has had some very good additional advice from Joeanne about contacting the BHS Welfare line.  They are brilliant.


----------



## navaho (1 July 2011)

The vet has just been, he doesnt seem to think there are any underlying problems & it is just lack of food, he has taken bloods so if there are any problems they will show up, though he did say his blood was very thin which points to him being anemic, will  have to wait to see what the results are on Monday.


----------



## lhotse (1 July 2011)

I'm sure your vet has already mentioned it, but get a worm count done pronto as well. The little pony looks like a classic case of red and roundworm infestation, and redworm could account for the anemia shown by your horse, and also the condition. I truly hope the RSPCA act on this, as it is a shocking example of neglect. I wonder how long this woman has had the little pony?

Edited to add, that you should worm carefully to avoid shocking the system, so consult your vet before you do. We has a rescue pony in this condition once, and he was wormed firstly with Strongid, then when he was recovered from that, we tackled the redworm problem. If you launch in with too strong a wormer, you can make them very sick. I'm sure you are aware of this anyway!!!


----------



## Katyharriet (1 July 2011)

JESUS! awful! poor ponies. How can people do this? beyond me. 
Glad they are back with you!


----------



## miss_bird (1 July 2011)

OMG that is a disgrace, glad your ponies are back home safe with you and hope all good news on monday from the vet.
Waiting for update from you about the RSPCA and poor goat pony


----------



## Megibo (1 July 2011)

not read all the replies so don't know if it's been said but contact world horse welfare. rspca wont do squat all.

having said that, i went to look at a horse for sale in that condition with numerous other health issues and they (world horse welfare) deemed him fit to stay with the owner...


----------



## Django Pony (1 July 2011)

Not much to add that's not already been said, but I am truly shocked and appalled at the state of your ponies!
Please keep us updated, I need to know someone is going to do something about the little "goat" pony that was left behind. The loaner needs shooting!
I wish them all a happy and healthy future. x


----------



## Echo Bravo (1 July 2011)

I think that sometimes horsey people have blinkers on about horses weight. I've known several women that have had a problem with their body image and they've done the same with feeding their dogs and horses, some are fat and many are very thin, also doesn't help when you read that you should be able to see outline of ribs on fit horse, some people take it as they read it and many don't know what a fit horse looks like.


----------



## HollyWoozle (1 July 2011)

OP, I hope that your horse perks up soon. Please persevere with the RSPCA etc. for the sake of that little pony that is still left there. 

We had a horse on loan for 5 or 6 years from my godmother (not really interested in horses anymore so never visited but horse still belongs to her). With her agreement we passed the horse on to another lady in the village, someone who used to be a member on here and is always banging on about animal welfare. That was in 2009. Less than a month ago the horse and her companions were removed from the woman by WHW on welfare grounds.  Although the horse didn't belong to me, I'm kicking myself for not visiting her sooner. The lady gave up all 3 horses and 2 legally weren't even hers! She told WHW they belonged to her. People astound me.


----------



## horseandshoes77 (1 July 2011)

itsmylife said:



			I would be very concerned that there is something very wrong for a pony to lose that amount of weight in two months.
The loaner should have contacted you of course, but for a welsh pony to be that thin there is something wrong, I would be getting some tests done asap.
		
Click to expand...

It easily happens...my dales was away for 3 months and looked exactly the same vet said no food and also he would have been fretting and anxious as he had never been away from myself and his yard for 8 years.  This can easily lead to rappid weight loss, it took us 7  months to get him back to his old self weight wise but hes never been the same horse since.


----------



## hannahmurphy (1 July 2011)

Oh dear. 

It would take long to bring your pony right. You mention she cribs so I would image that she's upped her cribbing antics if there's not been much to graze on, which will make them lose condition faster. 

(I have a cribber, miracle collar is a god send)


----------



## brighteyes (1 July 2011)

I hope he's drinking normally now - there's something ringing bells about being thirsty but appearing scared of water...


----------



## soulfull (1 July 2011)

oh hun I really feel for you.   It is too awful for words

I'm wondering if the worst of the two is also a young horse?   just a thought as they are far more prone to heavy worm burden


----------



## Chellebean (1 July 2011)

OMG I am so so sorry that has come to this!! I hope both of yours make a speedy recovery!
***vibes to both***


----------



## Holly Hocks (1 July 2011)

There are no words......why take a horse on loan if you don't know how to look after it?  I hope you manage to get him on the road to recovery as fast as possible.


----------



## brighteyes (1 July 2011)

May I also add that I'd sooner a horse be too thin than too fat.  He looks bright enough in himself and as long as no lasting damage has occurred, a gradual, little and often fibre diet will soon see him back to his old self.  Tempting as it may be, throwing the feedroom at him or sticking him out on mad-grass pasture would be dangerous at worst and inadvisable at best.

Good luck with the reporting for cruelty and let us know about the goat-pony.


----------



## WelshRuby (1 July 2011)

Can imagine how you must be feeling - I think we all feel the same on here. I gasped when I scrolled down and saw the photo. Words really fail me at the moment but have a big HUG, and a gentle one for your boy. Bet he was so pleased to see you when you showed up to take him away


----------



## Tinypony (1 July 2011)

Thank goodness you kept your eye on things and got them home.  It can take a surprisingly short time for a horse to get like that, even a native type.
Just follow your vet's advice, he's seen your boy so he'll know what's best.
It might help you to know that I was involved in rescuing a horse from a bad loan some years back, she was in pretty much the same condition as yours.  I put her in an enclosure with shelter up to her knees in hay.  The vet came a couple of days later, checked and said it was just starvation, sad and simple.  He recommended just Dr Green and suggested that she went on the winter paddock (this was about April time).  That was it really, plenty of forage in the form of grass and she perked up really quickly.  So, touch wood, I think your boy will be fine.


----------



## tikino (1 July 2011)

i feel your pain and know what your going through. my boy was away on loan to a so call close friend and to say he came back in a bad way is an understatement. he then took ill and it has been a long hall and cost over £12,000 to save his life. he has intestine damage due to worms and had grade 4 gastric ulcers. i would never ever put a horse on loan again.
















and now


----------



## MagicMelon (2 July 2011)

shysmum said:



			Get a vet out immediately, as in today,  and ask them to record the details as if there is going to be a prosecution. Also ring the RSPCA, and tell them you have an urgent complaint, and a vet hopefully supporting you (the magic words here are unnecessary suffering, which this undoubtedly is).

The RSPCA should then take over, and they can take this woman to court. The photos are excellent evidence, and you have done everything by the book. Maybe the woman will actually turn up if she has a summons.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely do this.  Dont let her get away with this.  Horrid horrid woman.  I cant believe that little pony is a Welsh Cob!  Best of luck in putting the weight back on safely. Well done for getting there before its too late.


----------



## Lippyx (2 July 2011)

QR - Those pics are horrific!!


----------



## Amymay (4 July 2011)

Any update on RSPCA or BHS action to get the goat pony removed??


----------



## Spotsrock (4 July 2011)

The little roan chap in ur pics is adorable. Best of luck sorting ur pony.


----------



## Bluemaroo (4 July 2011)

I brought Blue two weeks ago, when we visited the current owner he was skinny and hadn't been looked after, my heart went out to him and I knew I couldn't walk away and leave him there (I am a complete animal lover). The vet did his check's with me present (the owners were not around it was just my parents, the vet and me) and said that Blue might never be a riding horse, and that he was in a very bad condition, his hooves were overgrown, and his ribs were very prominent. The livery owner where he is at now even suggested he had been abused by the owners due to bruises and scabs all over his body  although it has only been two weeks he has perked up a fair bit and I feel so happy knowing I have given him a good home, so it's not just loans that are bad. I am in the process of reporting them to the RSPCA as one thoroughbred they had was extremely skinny


----------



## foxeefilly1 (4 July 2011)

lhotse said:



			I'm sure your vet has already mentioned it, but get a worm count done pronto as well. The little pony looks like a classic case of red and roundworm infestation, and redworm could account for the anemia shown by your horse, and also the condition. I truly hope the RSPCA act on this, as it is a shocking example of neglect. I wonder how long this woman has had the little pony?

Edited to add, that you should worm carefully to avoid shocking the system, so consult your vet before you do. We has a rescue pony in this condition once, and he was wormed firstly with Strongid, then when he was recovered from that, we tackled the redworm problem. If you launch in with too strong a wormer, you can make them very sick. I'm sure you are aware of this anyway!!!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ ditto this. use panacur 5 day guard, its gentle on their system and will rid encysted redworm.


----------



## Clippy (4 July 2011)

These loan horror stories send me sick  They have also encouraged me to visit my own horse who is out on loan and thankfully, very well looked after.

All I can say to everyone out there who has a horse away on loan, check that all is well. At the end of the day, there are some people out there who will use and abuse your free horse and say nothing to you...


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (4 July 2011)

Oh my goodness that is appalling!! I'm so sorry for your poor horses xx


----------



## Pampered Ponies (4 July 2011)

Any news from your blood tests etc?  Hope it's good news, in as much as there are no underlying issues - only the obvious ones.

Let us know how you're getting on. Our thoughts are still with you.


----------



## Mogg (4 July 2011)

Jeebus! id be furious too    so glad u got them back and hopefully with tlc he'll be back to full health soon.

Please keep us updated with any response from RSPCA etc as to whether they will take this case up for you, and with the plight of goat-pony (i vote for a home with Baked Bean)


----------



## shelley8697 (4 July 2011)

Why do some people let the side down.

I have had quite a few horses on loan in my time and all have gone back in really good condition and even better condition that when they arrived.

I have always loved my loan horses as equally at my 'owned' horses.

I am total disgusted at the condition of your poor welshie.... being an avid welshie fan/owner I usually have to keep on top of their weight and ensure that they are not to fat !!!!!  

Hopefully your welshie will make a full recovery soon.


----------



## navaho (5 July 2011)

Firstly sorry i havnt replied to anything sooner but my modem broke & ive been off line until earlier today.
I had the blood results back this morning, he is fine apart from showing signs of a heavy worm burden, which we are now dealing with. As for the RSPCA, amazingly they did get back in touch & if i can get the backing of my vet they are willing to try & prosecute her or at the very least they will give her a warning, my vet has said he is happy to do what ever we feel is right. So im now waiting to here back from our local inspector so we can discuss it & as far as im aware they are also going to see the goat pony. We have also since i posted discovered a nasty wound running from the bulb of his heel round to the front of his fetlock which has been left untreated, its been there sometime & appears very deep, thankfully it isnt infected & should heal ok with time. He is looking alot happier now he is home, his cribbing has decreased & im sure he has put a little weight on already. We are still very angry over the state of him & i can only hope no one else loans anything else to her.


----------



## Mogg (5 July 2011)

wow thats great news on all fronts (except for the foot injury, but at least u can get on top of that now hes home). Thanks for the update and i hope your boy is soon back to full health


----------



## rascal (5 July 2011)

You have every right to be angry, poor horse!
We have a horse on loan plus the ones we own, owner didnt even bother to see where neddy was going to live, so its not just loaners who apparently dont care!! Luckily this ones Ok.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 July 2011)

Thank goodness you discovered what was going on and got him home. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Now the stress of his neglect is over, he will surely regain his condition before too long.
 As for the loaner -she should never be let near another animal again.


----------



## spotty_pony (5 July 2011)

I am absolutely speechless!  Your poor horse.  I'm so glad you have got him back! The woman wants locking up!


----------



## PoniesRock (5 July 2011)

I can't believe people let your horses get into such a state.  It's truly disgusting behaviour on the loaners behalf.  And I really wish your ponies recover very quickly.

But I really hate people who loan horses and then ruin them!! I've got my pony on loan and have had her for nearly 4 years and I adore her as if she was my own.  Loaners like this truly ruin the image of loaning - there are good loanees out there!!


----------



## Fantasy_World (5 July 2011)

Thanks for the update Navaho and I am glad that the tests revealed that it was just a worm burden that he had. By that I mean that there was nothing more serious underlying. At least now you can treat him and get him back to A1 again 
Also sorry to hear about his cut though. I think with this that was left untreated and the fact that he had such a heavy worm burden that it caused him to lose that much weight I am sure you have all the evidence you need now to progress with a prosecution for neglect. I hope the RSPCA take this up as they should!
As for the 'goat' pony I hope for his sake that they arrive soon and get that little guy away from that situation and prosecute that woman!

Good luck with your two and fingers crossed that this woman gets what she so deserves! x


----------



## Pampered Ponies (5 July 2011)

Cazee34 said:



			Thanks for the update Navaho and I am glad that the tests revealed that it was just a worm burden that he had. By that I mean that there was nothing more serious underlying. At least now you can treat him and get him back to A1 again 
Also sorry to hear about his cut though. I think with this that was left untreated and the fact that he had such a heavy worm burden that it caused him to lose that much weight I am sure you have all the evidence you need now to progress with a prosecution for neglect. I hope the RSPCA take this up as they should!
As for the 'goat' pony I hope for his sake that they arrive soon and get that little guy away from that situation and prosecute that woman!

Good luck with your two and fingers crossed that this woman gets what she so deserves! x
		
Click to expand...

^^This.  Couldn't have put it better.  Really pleased to read some good news after the horrors of what happened.
Good luck and keep up posted on progress.


----------



## Pottermouse (5 July 2011)

It really makes you feel sick to see this going on, but really don't get your hopes set on any justice, especially from the RSPCA.  I have contacted them so many times over years of living next to abused, starving and dead horses.  I feel very sorry for the charity, but they can't even pick the scab off the top of the animal abuse problem that is in this country.   Another horse died next to me 3 weeks ago, it was found starved to death after it got caught up climbing over a BARBED WIRE FENCE where no-one could see it.  Believe me, they won't be interested in your case.  You have your babys back, thats what counts.  It just makes me sooo mad.


----------



## Marydoll (6 July 2011)

navaho said:



			Thanks Shysmum, im going to speak to the vets later & take it from there. This is the other little pony im worried about...i actually thought it was a goat what i first saw it.






Click to expand...

Im sorry but thats a bag of bones in fur it would make you weep to look at it.
Deffo need to let whw know, or give me address where pony is and i'll do it.
Thats a hellish state for any pony


----------



## Amymay (6 July 2011)

It would be lovely to get a progress report Navaho.  I see you were on last night, but perhaps you could update us an update on how you are progressing with either the RSPCA or BHS.


----------



## navaho (6 July 2011)

amymay said:



			It would be lovely to get a progress report Navaho.  I see you were on last night, but perhaps you could update us an update on how you are progressing with either the RSPCA or BHS.
		
Click to expand...

If you go back a few posts i have given an update, i lost my internet over the weekend & only had it back yesterday afternoon, hence the late reply


----------



## Amymay (6 July 2011)

navaho said:



			If you go back a few posts i have given an update, i lost my internet over the weekend & only had it back yesterday afternoon, hence the late reply 

Click to expand...

Ah apologies - had totally missed it.

Do keep hastling them about the goat pony and insist they feed back to you.


----------



## TallyHo123 (6 July 2011)

itsmylife said:



			I would be very concerned that there is something very wrong for a pony to lose that amount of weight in two months.
The loaner should have contacted you of course, but for a welsh pony to be that thin there is something wrong, I would be getting some tests done asap.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Thank god you have got them back though! Hope it's a speedy recovery.


----------



## navaho (6 July 2011)

moveon said:



			Agree with this. Thank god you have got them back though! Hope it's a speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Weve had bloods done & there are no underlying problems apart from a large worm burden.


Ive just got back off the phone from the RSPCA Inspector & after a chat with him we have decided, as much as we would prefer a prosecution, to go for a warning, at least it will all be on record & if she does do anything again it will all be on record.


----------



## joeanne (6 July 2011)

Did they say anything about the little goat pony Navaho?


----------



## navaho (6 July 2011)

joeanne he said he was going to check everything while he was there, i have stressed the condition the pony is in, he seemed to take me seriously so im keeping my fingers crossed for the little guy. What worries me is she has about 3 places she keeps her animals so its easy for her to hide things. Id really like to find out who owns the chestnut horse she has recently acquired as well, as i suspect that it is also on loan to her.


----------



## joeanne (6 July 2011)

Facebook 
Name and shame....if she is local to you, then I should imagine SOMEONE would see it and alert the rightful owner of that chestnut!


----------



## Lowen Ki (6 July 2011)

Christ almighty something has to be done about this it's shocking! Definitely name and shame - someone needs to prosecute she doesn't deserve to be in charge of these animals. So sorry you're experiencing this


----------



## navaho (6 July 2011)

Im already on the case with FB dont worry! Im not leaving this go! If you search through my pics on there i have already named her!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2243867660123.135581.1351072242


----------

